#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Are Chatbots The Future?

## Moana

Hello Guys!

A chat bot is a computer programme software that is designed to interact with humans on behalf of business dealings. Mainly over the internet. It is a artificial conversation via automated robots. Also known as Talk Bot, Chatter bot etc


Do you think that Chat bots are the future?

----------

